# to carry coal to Newcastle



## vandad

I'm really curious to know how it can be said this proverb in Turkish:to carry coal to Newcastle.We say in persian :"to carry caraway to Kerman" and Kerman is an old city in south of Iran.


----------



## Asr

Could you tell us what those proverbs mean? Then we can see if there is a Turkish proverb that corresponds to yours.


----------



## vandad

This proverb is used when two persons are two similar to each other.


----------



## chrysalid

Hello vandad,

The idiom seems to have a different meaning than what you have suggested; "to do something pointless and superfluous" as stated in the website phrases.org.uk. The thing is that since Newcastle was an important coal mining area, *carrying coal to Newcastle* would be pointless. Just like carrying caraway to Kerman where- according to what I have just read on interrnet- most of the caraway of Iran is grown.

Now, the best idiom for this situation in Turkish would be "tereciye tere satmak", which could be translated as "tartizak forukhtan be tartizakforush" in Persian.

Hoşçakal


----------



## Volcano

vandad said:


> This proverb is used when two persons are two similar to each other.



*This is not the real meaning of the proverb, but we also have proverbs as to what you said.*


----------



## vandad

Volcano said:


> *This is not the real meaning of the proverb, but we also have proverbs as to what you said.*


 
Sorry .I ment I wrote this expression :"two peas in a pod" becauase I was going to ask you about it's turkish equivalent.


----------



## Volcano

vandad said:


> Sorry .I ment I wrote this expression :"two peas in a pod" becauase I was going to ask you about it's turkish equivalent.



*This is an idiom and we have a similar one in Turkish: 

Hık Demiş Burnundan Düşmüş.*


----------



## shawnee

An equivalent expression in English would be to " sell snow to Eskimos".


----------



## sound shift

For future reference, the English expression is "To carry coal*s* to Newcastle".


----------



## smilingtranslater

Another one may be "To sell refrigerator to Eskimos". This expression is used to express the degree of success in sales activities.


----------



## poppi1986

Could you please translate the Turkish equivalent to English? I'm dying to know what it means!


----------



## murattug

"havanda su dövmek"

havan = mortar 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/muller?s=t
my attempt to translate 

to mull water

or

grind water in mortar?


----------

